# My pup won't eat dog food



## terrasa2009 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey guys I have a 11 week old baby girl and she won't eat puppy food!! Some one help!! She got a taste for chicken and sausage and since she had some she won't eat her food
View attachment 40945



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

What do you feed? A quality food makes tons of difference. Adding water to the kibble is best, as it enhances the smell of the food and is better for digestion. 

I would cut out all people food or treats other than the kibble. Your puppy knows it's going to get the good stuff like sausage, so why eat the dog food. Also, I would do scheduled feedings. At 11 weeks, 3-4 small meals a day are best. Leave the food down for 15-20 minutes then pick it up. A healthy dog won't starve themselves. I would get some nutrical since she is a pup - it will make sure she doesn't get hypoglycemia. 

Good luck. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## brandy3392 (Nov 28, 2013)

You can also try pretending you are eating the food. Sometimes their food becomes more interesting if they think it is yummy people food. Or try hand feeding her.

The only way my puppy would eat for the first week I had her is if I pushed the food around in the dish with my finger. I have no idea why this worked. Maybe she thought that my finger was eating the food?


----------



## terrasa2009 (Jan 14, 2014)

brandy3392 said:


> You can also try pretending you are eating the food. Sometimes their food becomes more interesting if they think it is yummy people food. Or try hand feeding her.
> 
> The only way my puppy would eat for the first week I had her is if I pushed the food around in the dish with my finger. I have no idea why this worked. Maybe she thought that my finger was eating the food?


Yay 🎉 she seems to be eating it from me feeding her! Also I have moved her bowl which seems to amuse her! I was beginning to get worried 😢 Thanx so much guys! X no more human treats for Tinkerbelle x
View attachment 41049



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

